# I feel so bad for the person who bought this house...



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I am renting a finished basement in a house that was just sold. I know the landlord purposely didn't tell the new owner about all the problems with the house. I feel so bad for the new family. They seem so nice. 

Here is a list of what wasn't disclosed:

1) There is a gas leak. 

2) There is black mold in certain parts of the house.

3) The entire upstairs is infested with bedbugs. (Thankfully contained up there and never been a problem in the downstairs.)

4) The entire sewer system that runs from the house to the main line in the street is on borrowed time. It needs about $20,000 of repairs (that was the quote) because it could collapse any day.

5) The electricity is really wonky. 

6) Every major repair that was EVER done to the house was done by drug addicts with no training whatsoever who got paid in drugs.

7) Since this house (NOT HAVING ANYTHING TO DO WITH ME WHATSOEVER) has always been a drug house (because of the owners and his family), ever so often, drug addicts are seen hanging around in desperation trying to get something. 
Once in a while, someone who has been in jail gets out of jail and immediately hangs around outside because the house has been in that particular family for about 60 years and is known in many circles as a drug house.
Basically... when you get out of jail and you are a desperate for something, this is the house you go to. Because of that, there are a lot of shady people who show up at all hours of the night. Even though the old dealers are gone.

8 The house is so full of negative energy, it literally causes divorces and suicides. Hard to believe, but true. In 60 years, 16 people have killed themselves in this house, and 4 marriages ended in terribles divorces. When you walk into this house, you can feel it. Happy couples immediately start fighting, and people get sick.

...that is probably all for now. I just feel so bad for these people. They have no idea what they are going to have to deal with. I'm glad I'm leaving.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

sounds pretty bad  Glad you're okay, but poor new people


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow... Sounds like he is a scum bag. It is illegal to not disclose information when selling a house if you are aware of problems. Have you told the new owners about all this? They might have grounds to make him pay for some of the issues. Eeek... Bedbugs, gas leak? and you feel safe there with a gas leak? Some people are just awful.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

artgecko said:


> Wow... Sounds like he is a scum bag. It is illegal to not disclose information when selling a house if you are aware of problems. Have you told the new owners about all this? They might have grounds to make him pay for some of the issues. Eeek... Bedbugs, gas leak? and you feel safe there with a gas leak? Some people are just awful.


I certainly don't feel safe with a gas leak. I didn't find out about it until I signed the lease. In fact, I didn't find out about any of this until after signing the lease. I did mention to the landlord that this needs to be told to the new owners but I was threatened. Since I have animals and run my own business, I don't want to put anything at risk. 

I am definitely going to send the new owners a letter once I am out and my landlord doesn't know where I live.


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

Same deal with the apartment I rent, nearly; the entire building has bedbugs and management would go bankrupt before fumigating. Ditto with the mold, someone cut the wire to the security camera, vandalism in the halls... but hey, it's cheap...


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

Hopefully they do a home Inspection


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow... Threatening someone is not good... Does this guy have a criminal record or something (if not, it sounds like he should)? 

Yeah, when we bought our house last summer we did a home inspection..and used a good agent who was able to spot problems in other houses even before we put offers in. We were lucky in that there weren't many issues with the house we bought. I would never buy without doing an inspection though. If you've ever seen the show "infested" that is enough to make you want to get an inspection.


----------

